# Boat Storage



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Just found out I've probably lost the barn where I normally store my boat looking for a new barn close to Medina Ohio. Boat is a 24-ft Thompson hardtop thank you in advance. Text or call at 440-212-9622 thanks Bill

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What is the going rate per foot now? Just curious.


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

I've been paying $50 a month most barn owners don't do it by foot thank you for the reply

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

County fairgrounds has winter storage...covered or inside...in first week of November and out early April...no access in between...when I had a camper, kept it there...covered rate was cheap...can't remember offhand what it was...maybe $120-140 for the whole stretch??

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick Cyders (Mar 13, 2017)

Lil' Rob said:


> County fairgrounds has winter storage...covered or inside...in first week of November and out early April...no access in between...when I had a camper, kept it there...covered rate was cheap...can't remember offhand what it was...maybe $120-140 for the whole stretch??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


what fair grounds and do you have a contact?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

OP was asking about Medina area...I was referencing the Medina County Fairgrounds...look here for info...






RENTALS | Medina Co Fair


The Medina County Fairgrounds are a year round facility with building rentals for events and winter storage and parking.




www.medinaohiofair.com


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you Rob but still looking for a private Barn

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------

